# AUX Input Cable



## matwags (Aug 29, 2005)

I have a Dell DJ.

I ordered a USA Spec AUX input. I am going to connect it to the CD changer jack in the trunk and run a line to the armrest. If anyone has done this, can you let me know what kind of line you bought? How long is necessary? I researched Monster cables, but couldn't find one over 2 meters.

It has 2 inputs. I may hookup XM satellite radio as well. If anyone has done this, can you tell me how you connect this? It looks as if the XM box is left in the trunk and the antenna can be left on the deck behind the back seat. Is this correct?

Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

I've never used the USA Spec Aux adapter, but from what I see from their website, you're going to need these items:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...804&p_id=665&style=&seq=1&format=1#largeimage

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...802&p_id=648&style=&seq=1&format=1#largeimage

If you want satellite radio, you will need a PNP satellite radio receiver. You will have to mount it in the dash area so you can see the display. I don't think the US Spec adapter supports the truck mounted receivers.

Hope this helps.....JL


----------



## matwags (Aug 29, 2005)

*AUX Input*

Thanks for the input.

So the USA SPEC has 2 inputs. If I ran 2 inputs up front, do you think I could have my MP3 player in the armrest and the plug and play satellite in the ashtray? Do you know if these plug and play units use the same type of connector?

Thanks in advance,

Matt


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

matwags said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> So the USA SPEC has 2 inputs. If I ran 2 inputs up front, do you think I could have my MP3 player in the armrest and the plug and play satellite in the ashtray? Do you know if these plug and play units use the same type of connector?
> 
> ...


Car cradles used on PNP sat radio receivers use the same 3.5mm stereo jack as most portable audio players. Buy two each of the items and you will be set. BTW, you will also need a 12v power source for the sat radio receiver.

Hope this helps....JL


----------



## matwags (Aug 29, 2005)

*AUX Input*

Thanks again.

Matt


----------

